# 60's Batmobile Schematic Search



## Kitbasher (Sep 21, 1999)

Well, wouldn't you know I'd show up again when I need something.

I'm here after a failed attempt to procur these schematics from Mike Stutelberg (wrong email) and Dave Metzner (well, you know).

First of all, I apologize for my lack of attention to this board and it's members but my main focus of musings and participation have been at The Clubhouse. What a great bunch of positive, supportive people. Also, having a renewed interest in figures, I'm completing my often delayed 60's Batmobile so that I can get to some serious figure modeling.

Therefore, to state my need, I am putting together a scrapbook with all of the progress pictures of it's construction as part of the display. Can anyone tell me how to get a hold of some plans / blue prints / schematics of this model? I plan on using it as the cover art of the scrapbook.

Any help would be appreciated folks.

You can see the aforementioned pics here:

http://groups.msn.com/FutureKraftModels/prototypebatmobile.msnw

Thanx in advance. It's good too see you all again.

Joe =/\=


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sorry, but all I've got are schematics of the TV Batmobile. I haven't come across any of the '60s comic book (PL) version.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Joe,

AWESOME job on the Batmobile! And the display is superb!

MMM


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Can I ask ya' Joe, Where did ya' get that Niffty Bat-Logo? I gotta have one could ya' send me a Jpeg?
[email protected]

LOOKS FANTASTIC btw! lol
JON/LONFAN


----------



## Kitbasher (Sep 21, 1999)

Hi lonfan,

I was going to send you that pic and a couple more, but the address you posted is an ad for your email service. Should I just leave off the 'www', or what?

BTW, Thanx MMM. Glad you like her. She's a labor of love.

Joe =/\=


----------

